# A new way to make a unique decoration ( i think )



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Just messing about and made this design. Its only using scrap material but you get the picture.

I've bonded white t-shirt material to the grey material, both cotton, but different textures, then overlayed with black flock to hide the edges, then inset the flock with rhinestones.

I made a sample the other day washed on 40 and ironed on maximum then stretched and pulled and even gave to the kids to 'play' with for an hour and it's fine, no damage to lifting or splitting and soft to handle. Looks like new.

what do you think to this way of adding a decoration, took about 45 mins including the design. Let me know.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

That is so nice and smart! I think you got yourself into something. It takes too long thoug, but it is nice. I think you can do like short runs, maybe unique designs just once of each and sell them as custom. You can go for $35, $40 or more. I know this guy that makes one of a kind Trucker hats and sells them from 40 to 60 bucks each! 
Good LUck!


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, it took that long because i had to draw the butterfly and it was a bit too small/fine, if i was just cutting and sticking it takes about 10 mins for a design that size and intricate. There is a slight fault on that one but practice makes perfect!

I've done simple oval designs which don't take much longer than normal, the material takes about 3 seconds to bond then press the flock for 10 secs then the stones for 5 secs all done.

I'm trying to speed it up more but if i can sell for decent money then i'm happy with the time it takes.

Lee


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool Lee
Keep practicing! Im looking forward to see more things like this. Of course practice makes perfect (and money!) and I wish you master this technique. Anyways, even if you improve your timing, dont go low, sell it for what it is worth!
I wish you luck!
Joe


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

That looks great! Can you tell me how you bonded the white material? thanks


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I used Korbond web for bonding badges and appliques. I think any fabric adhesive would do, it holds the material and gives strength otherwise the flock can be ripped if you stretch the t-shirt too much as the flock and cotton stretch to different degrees. I would not like to rely on the flock alone to hold the second material in place, even though i have tried and it washes fine but i'm not sure it would last.

The Korbond is easy to use as it's a dry web that you cut and put under the material so no mess and it can be pressed in a heat press for about 3 seconds.

I've washed a few times and still looks new, no problems at all. The rhinestones are set in cutouts, the same diameter, in the flock as i don't think they will stick to flock.

Hope this helps

Lee


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

looks cool!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

thats awesome. its so perfect i thought it was a transfer at first.


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

Progeny said:


> I used Korbond...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> ...


More than you know. I almost can't go to sleep thinking about the infinite possibilities you've just exposed me to. Tomorrow I'm going to hit a fabric store (more than likely I'll just go to Walmart since I need toothpaste anyways) and get to experimenting. My mentor has done some shirts similar to yours, but that design really pops off of the shirt.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone, i've got a few more designs i'll show when ready.

I'm looking for some material today, something different maybe small printed patterns like hearts or similar to use on the wings.

I was also thinking about using a tartan style material, but it needs to be thin so it does not show as a ridge in the flock.

The good thing is it only uses small amounts of material and you can use old t-shirts/clothes as long as they are no too bobbly ( you could shave the bobbles off i suppose ) so a bit of recycling as well. Can't be bad.


Lee


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

*more pics*

Did this t this morning, i was at it 2 hours but doing 4 other designs and only cutting/pressing for 20 mins.

Again the colour of the fish is t-shirt material bonded on then covered with flock. These were quite quick and easy as it's a straight forward shape. The bubbles are silver vinyl which was a small scrap piece. T-shirt material donated by my sons old t-shirt!

I would have liked to cut out the eyes but it was getting fiddley, i might do coloured flock eyes instead.

Any thoughts?? Do you think it would sell?? 

Lee


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: more pics*



Progeny said:


> Did this t this morning, i was at it 2 hours but doing 4 other designs and only cutting/pressing for 20 mins.
> 
> Again the colour of the fish is t-shirt material bonded on then covered with flock. These were quite quick and easy as it's a straight forward shape. The bubbles are silver vinyl which was a small scrap piece. T-shirt material donated by my sons old t-shirt!
> 
> ...


 
Nice work! That is soooo cool! I think they would sell of course! Just find a target market and go for it. It is really nice!!!! Congratulations!

PS 
I would go for the baby/children market mostly, but I bet ot would be a great seller for trndy chicks with the appropiate designs.

Good luck!


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hey thats kool...... nice idea thank you for sharing keep it up.. good luck


----------



## perrydise2u (Aug 25, 2007)

new to site what is black flocking


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Flock is a velvet feel material which comes on rolls or sheets and is cut into the required design using a vinyl cutter.The design then has all the excess flock weeded (removed). The flock design is then heat pressed onto the fabric and adheres due to the heat reactive glue bonded to the back.The finished design is slightly raised and soft to the touch.

Lee


----------



## perrydise2u (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks so much for your quick rply to my question, i looked it up on web search and found a site that has 1/2 ounce bottles for 3.99 in different colors. i am thinking of using this process to do a family tree quilt for my sis ter for christmas
thanks to your inventive process my design may now get finished by that time. now i just have to find the right transfer paper/material i am thinking some type of soft canvas because i dont have t shirts or even know what is the right cotton blend. I just love this sight. you might check out Flocking Powder - Fuzzy Flocking the whole site has a lot of crafty and reasonable products. 
i love butterflys and paint them with water colors for card yours is a great outline.
thanks again, gifts of creativity are MEANT TO BE SHARED.you are a great inspiration to people.


----------



## perrydise2u (Aug 25, 2007)

i guess for some reason it would not post the whole url for the site i mentioned
block head stamps . / flocking . ht l hope you can fill in the blanks and place the dots in the right position. to find it


----------



## cosmicjim (Sep 10, 2007)

Selling it online, it probably wouldn't be appreciated enough to sell at a premium price until it becomes known and desired.
Looks like offline retail would be better for it. 
But you never know. I don't.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah i think i'll do some kids t's and try to get in some local small retailers at first, see what happens. 

They do look better in real life as they stand out slightly and you can see the different textures of the materials. I did some more butterflies yesterday using glitterflex and flock, they look stunning and i can't wait to put them on some t's and vests. I'll post the pics when they are done.

Thanks for everyones comments so far.


Lee


----------



## THQ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: more pics*



Progeny said:


> Did this t this morning, i was at it 2 hours but doing 4 other designs and only cutting/pressing for 20 mins.
> 
> Again the colour of the fish is t-shirt material bonded on then covered with flock. These were quite quick and easy as it's a straight forward shape. The bubbles are silver vinyl which was a small scrap piece. T-shirt material donated by my sons old t-shirt!
> 
> ...


I would buy the finished product(design and finishing). And blive me 'I'm not easy to impress' . Welldone


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Uki, when i start shipping to Africa you are first on the list .

Unfortunately my main computer is away getting fixed, capacitors on the motherboard are leaking , so i can't cut any more designs for a few days and i can't post pics of the glitterflex butterfly.

Thanks all for the comments, it feels great to have people make positive comments on something i was just playing with. Who knows it might take off.

Lee


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks very nice, I like your fishes alot 

I thought about doing something simmilar myself after seeing a video about cutting twill and covering the edges with flex or flock. Unfortunately still haven't found the time for an experiment like this  But your pictures encouraged me to find some time soon 

What brand of flex/flock did you used, specially for the the silver bubbles?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I use xpres superflex for the vinyl and xpres flock, they do 2 but not much difference in them in fact i can't remember which one i got last time!

A tip is not to use material which is too thick and not too much pressure while pressing because you can see a line in the flock otherwise.

I can't fault their stuff and never had any complaints. I've got more photos but can't get them on because my pc is down. Should be fixed soon.

Lee


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

This thread is the most thread inspiration I have had all day. Progeny you concept here is great. You have encouraged me in a whole new train of thought wuth regards to my designs. I am really glad that you could share this information here with us. This is another reason I so appreciate this forum. 

Many thanks

Please let me know when you will be marketing the fish design as my New born son will be delivered a healthy blessing of a child in early November. This is a design I would be very willing to purchase...

Many thanks again..

Ezekiel


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments it's much appriciated and means a lot that many have taken the time to post.

Looks like i'll have to get off my backside and start producing these t-shirts, funds permitting!

Lee


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

I really like the design, and I love flocking on clothing. Eventually that's what I want to get into once I really get going.


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

Lee, I'm still watching this thread like a hawk and wanted to thank you again for sharing your innovation with us. I've purchased some material and I have plenty flock on hand. Now I need to come up with something worthy of producing. You've set the bar at a pretty descent height, so I don't want to just come with any old thing. Rest assured I'll proudly display what I've come up with when I do get it done.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I forgot to mention how i traced the flock shape onto the material.

I got a small piece of glass ( from a picture frame ) placed the cut out flock design on one side and the material on the other. The flock backing helps it stay in place.

I then held it up to a light so it becomes transparent and traced the flock design onto the material. Trace along the centre of the flock lines so that the material is slightly smaller than the design but big enough to get covered when the flock is pressed. Cut out material using dressmakers scissors or really shaep ones so there are no loose strands or frayed bits.

The flock design has to have fairly thick lines in order to make sure thre is enough to cover the material and stick to the t-shirt.

I tried a butterfly on a pair of my wifes jeans, right on the back pocket using vinyl and flock, it looks really good, not sure how long it would last on a backside which was sitting all day!


Lee


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Can We See Apic Of The Jeans


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

As soon as my PC is fixed, I'm using the laptop now and it has not got a reader for the card that's used in the camera. I'll try later tonight on my friends PC and email it to myself, then post.

Lee


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Mike, try some flowers, say a bunch with different material for each flower or a simple bird.

Lee


----------



## amazingshubi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Lee,
That is very interesting. Seems a lot like applique with a twist.
Great job.
Jeff


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> I use xpres superflex for the vinyl and xpres flock, they do 2 but not much difference in them in fact i can't remember which one i got last time!


Hi Lee, I see you use Xpres materials. Did you ever used their thin stretch vinyl perhaps? I've got some samples lying around but don't have any cut and press specs 

Cheers, L00T


----------



## THQ (Aug 9, 2007)

L00T said:


> Hi Lee, I see you use Xpres materials.
> Cheers, L00T


Hi all,
Is it FM Expressions that is being referred to as Xpress?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've never used thin stretch vinyl but they should have details on their website.

The xpres i refer to is a UK company found here Welcome to Xpres 2007


Lee


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

nice job, smart thinking !


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> I've never used thin stretch vinyl but they should have details on their website.
> 
> The xpres i refer to is a UK company found here Welcome to Xpres 2007
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the manufacturor. I've got the samples from another company though. So I think I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow, as I can't find that material on their site.
Thanks for the link Lee


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

THQ said:


> Hi all,
> Is it FM Expressions that is being referred to as Xpress?


No, they're different companies. The website of FM Expressions is here: Welcome to fmexpressions.com


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Love the new process and the butterfly. Thanks for bringing something new to the table!


----------

